
Signs Of Evolution In Modern Man - nreece
http://listverse.com/science/top-10-signs-of-evolution-in-modern-man/
======
scott_s
The last item mentions that the little toe is useless, which I don't think is
true. I recall hearing about people who've lost that toe, and still needed
physical therapy to learn how to walk properly without it. We can't do much
with the toe itself, but we still depend on it for load balancing.

